# MLB 2013 thread



## anonymid

Football is finally over, and spring training is just around the corner, so we might as well start chattering about the upcoming baseball season. :yes


----------



## anonymid

Michael Bourn and Kyle Lohse are the top free agents still out there. Any thoughts on where they'll end up (or where you'd like to see them go)? Personally, I'd love to see Bourn sign with the Mets, if only to make them more watchable this year (I'm a Red Sox fan, but I watch quite a bit of the Mets as well since we get all their games on tv here). Apparently David Wright has been lobbying for the Mets to sign Bourn.


----------



## WhoDey85

I'm expecting big things from the Reds this year if the Aroldis Chapman move to the starting rotation works out. 

Cueto, Latos, Bailey, Chapman, Arroyo--- That's a pretty solid rotation. Chapman has the potential to be a #1 or #2 starter. 

They resigned Broxton to take over the closers role which is a step down from Chapman but the Reds also have a lot of alternatives in the bullpen.

As far as the offense goes hopefully Joey Votto is back to 100%. 

Resigning Ludwick for cheap was huge. 

Shin-Soo Choo is a big upgrade over Stubbs and hopefully will become that leadoff hitter the Reds have needed for so long. 


Billy Hamilton will be knocking on the door this year as well. The kid can fly!


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Hoping for a big year from the Angels, going to be fun watching this offense.


----------



## Brand20

Just hope Roy Halladay is back to his old self this year. Could be another long season for the Phillies if he's still injured.


----------



## The Patriot

I'm absolutely excited to see our new Jays team, our Roster looks amazing, all we need is for the chemistry to be there, get through spring training work out what ever kinks we have and head into the start of what I dream will be a competitive season :boogie I think the Jays should avoid relying on Hype and just go out there and show people that this year they really are the new Jays, just because you have a great combo of players doesn't mean that teams necessarily going to be great it comes down to combo and team work. I'm Thrilled though for what's to come. 

GO JAYS GO GO JAYS GO. 

Also looking to see how The Red Sox Do, I'm happy for you guys this year, because I know plenty of Red Sox fans and am A Patriot fan the Red Sox are my honorary team but I'll also be keeping an eye on The Angels, hopefully Josh Hamilton has what it takes and steps it up. 

Jays are going to beast this season.


----------



## WinterDave

Dice K signed with Cleveland's minor league team....

We really got our money's worth out of the hundred million we spent on him!


----------



## Cam1

WinterDave said:


> Dice K signed with Cleveland's minor league team....
> 
> We really got our money's worth out of the hundred million we spent on him!


So glad that contract expired. Watching him pitch was like watching paint dry. I'm excited to see if Rubby De La Rosa will make the team/rotation.


----------



## Buerhle

Brand20 said:


> Just hope Roy Halladay is back to his old self this year. Could be another long season for the Phillies if he's still injured.


Yep, going to be a long season, is my guess.


----------



## anonymid

Bourn to the Indians . . . I'm already rooting for them because I love Francona, and they just keep getting more interesting. Their pitching is going to be iffy, though.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I don't honestly see them contending. Their OF will be making some amazing defensive plays though.


----------



## Buerhle

Indians pitching staff seems kind of iffy. But I wouldn't mind seeing them surprise.

Edit: oops. Just said almost same thing as previous post. :um


----------



## brewpacksox

Sooooooooooo happy baseball is on it's way back!!!


----------



## DocHalladay

i cant wait check out this blog for some predictions !!

http://bluebirdsblogger.sportsblog.com/


----------



## Phanatic26

Big Phillies fan as you can tell by my username. I'm worried about the outfield this season. It was a stupid move by Ruben to bring in Delmon Young. Even if he was healthy the guy wasn't the answer. I'm a season ticket holder for the Phils AAA team (Lehigh Valley IronPigs) and I've seen what DomBrown can do. I think if they give him 400-500 at-bats, the guy can live up to his potential. Utley and Howard need to stay healthy too.

Anyone getting The Show tomorrow?:boogie


----------



## The Patriot

Am I the only one who can't watch baseball during spring training? Just find it really dull. Watched some of today's game against The Yankees, Jays lost 3-0, there's a lot of potential here but I like to wait till the season opens. Always great to see more baseball fans finding these boards. 

If you are a Red Sox's fan this board has you covered, if you like The Jays hit me up, Follow Jays fans show some love. Yankees fans your also part of these boards so join in. Nice to see a Philly Fan. 

LETS have a great year Jays. :clap:clap Looking forward to seeing The White Sox's in action as well, I'm partial to them, I know it will be a really sad day when The Hawk passes away.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Could be a long year for Boston...but I'll be watching the games anyway because I love the green grass, the Green Monster, the dirt, the white uni's, Dustin Pedroia's eye-black, and the sounds of the game. And they play almost every single night...baseball is awesome.

I estimate I will probably watch 250+ baseball games this year. Maybe more.


----------



## WhoDey85

Hopefully Joey Votto wasn't involved in that brawl in the WBC. Just saw the video of it.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Could be a long year for Boston...but I'll be watching the games anyway because I love the green grass, the Green Monster, the dirt, the white uni's, Dustin Pedroia's eye-black, and the sounds of the game. And they play almost every single night...baseball is awesome.
> 
> I estimate I will probably watch 250+ baseball games this year. Maybe more.


The future is bright. Looking forward to seeing Barnes, De La Rosa, Webster, Boegarts, Bradkey, etc. over the next few years. I think the Sox will be decent though, not as bad as people are expecting anyways.

I live in the city where their AA affiliate plays, can't wait to go to some games. Boegarts will probably start there, along with Barnes/Webster. They should be good.


----------



## Phanatic26

I told Sox fans for years that they needed to start rebuilding, but they never agreed and neither did their F.O. apparently. The Sox have money going for them, so they shouldn't be done for too long. Then again we've seen that money doesn't equal championships anymore.


----------



## Cam1

Deal for a world wide draft in place, I like it.


----------



## Cam1

Phanatic26 said:


> I told Sox fans for years that they needed to start rebuilding, but they never agreed and neither did their F.O. apparently. The Sox have money going for them, so they shouldn't be done for too long. Then again we've seen that money doesn't equal championships anymore.


Their prospect pool is deep and very talented. We should see Jackie Bradley Jr. This year, and hopefully Rubby De Larosa, Allan Webster, and Xander Bogaerts next year. Can't wait.


----------



## Cam1

Sweet opposite field home run and 4 RBI off of Cliff Lee through 3 innings and a ~.450 BA.... Jackie Bradley better make the team.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

WOO the Angels finally got rid of Wells!! Never thought I'd see the day, lol.


----------



## Buerhle

BeyondOsiris said:


> WOO the Angels finally got rid of Wells!! Never thought I'd see the day, lol.


What the heck are the Yankees doing?

Lol!


----------



## Buerhle

A guy on the radio just predicted LA World Series


----------



## The Patriot

Yay :boogie:boogie Its Opening Day, sigh the Jays first home opener is on Tuesday, that should be exciting though, Wonder who The Yankees got rid of to get Wells, can't believe the Angels finally let go of him,

These are MLB Predictions 
http://isportsweb.com/2013/03/30/2013-major-league-baseball-predictions/


----------



## TenYears

Going to the Astros/Rangers (and MLB) season opener in a few hours. I've never been to an opening day game, so should be fun. Is also gonna be 42,000 fans packed into MinuteMaid Park like sardines. I f*cking hate crowds.

I scored mini-season tickets this year. Vegas has the Astros losing 99.5 games this season. I hope we do at least a little better than that or it's gonna be a looong season, like last year. Still can't believe how we cleaned house. Still can't believe JD Martinez just got sent down, while hitting .290 in spring training.

And Jim Crane really needs to learn how to shut the **** up. I've never liked him, but his recent comments to the Wall Street Journal saying that he doesn't care if the fans don't like the Astros piggy bank payroll....and that if they don't like it they can write him a $20million check....sent me over the edge.


----------



## anonymid

Ha, Clayton Kershaw just homered to break a scoreless tie in the 8th! Baseball is awesome.


----------



## Buerhle

Jackie Bradley. Already a fan.


----------



## Cam1

Buerhle said:


> Jackie Bradley. Already a fan.


Same, good debut for him and good start for the Sox.


----------



## The Patriot

Watching my first home opener of the season, Phillies vs Braves. Rooting on The Braves they have a high hit percentage, Its The Braves first year without Chipper Jones, they'll drop a few games early season and bounce back with an obscure win. Here's how I see the season playing out 


the 2013 MLB season! 

AL 

East: Baltimore, Toronto, Tampa, NYY, Boston. 

Central: Detroit, Cleveland, Chicago, Minnesota, Kansas City. 

West: LAA, Oakland, Texas, Houston, Seattle. 

WC: Toronto, Rangers

AL Champ: (Hopefully for my sake its Toronto) 


NL 

East: Washington, Atlanta, NYM, Philadelphia, Miami. 

Central: Chicago, Pittsburgh, Milwaukee, Cincy, ST Louis. 

West: LAD, San Fran, Arizona, Colorado, San Diego. 

WC: Washington San Fran 


NL Champ: Going to give you a surprise one. Nationals


Baltimore, Toronto, or Tampa sounds about right in AL East. 

Cubs are a silent threat I think they might be a year ahead of schedule they looked way better than I expected against the Pirates. I'm expecting a huge comeback year for the Brewers. St. Louis will fall off the map the most. 

I think Washington will win the National League this season. As for the champs that'll be one of the three teams in the AL East. Washington looks like a title threat for the next five seasons. Its just in a series, Atlanta could do well. 

I'm surprised no one else seems to see how well the Cubs are positioned. And the Cardinals are done. For a moment at least. Washington seems to be setup like a dynasty team so I can see them winning the next five season maybe even longer like the Braves did in the 90s. 

Atlanta has more veteran strength so if that was a series this year, Braves might have them but there's no Chipper Jones either. It'd be interesting though that's for sure. I don't think the Marlins are going to be that bad either they'll be in last but not an easy out on the schedule. Best bats for Atlanta since '95. It's only SP health that's an issue. 

Just feels like the Cards have only slight SP strength. A lesser team for sure. Can't see it this season. Cubs are a sleeper in the division, So The Red Sox just moved into their new season-long home Gomes' slide and reaction were a bright spot. Nice to see someone besides Pedroia giving a rat's you know what for once. 


I like the options in the pen, and Farrell's preference to aggressively manage said options. If it turns out that there's a sustained attitude adjustment team-wide, so much the better. Can't help but feel that Buchholz isn't going to hold up over the long haul, though. 

Definitely hoping someone in Double-A has one of those inexorable-march-toward-the-Majors spring that results in big-time rotation help come midseason. We'll see. At least it works out that way for you Sox's fans out there. 

Okay, the only sure bet in this division is that the borderline pathetic Astros will finish last, despite a couple of bright spots in Jose Altuve and Matt Dominguez (maybe). All 4 teams above them could finish in any order. The Athletics have the least amount of weaknesses of the quartet, but also the least amount of strengths. 

The Mariners have the best pitching, the Angels have the scariest and most potent lineup, and the Rangers are a mystery because they'll have to rely on prospects to fill the holes left by Josh Hamilton, Michael Young, and the injured Neftali Feliz. 

That is all carry on.


----------



## The Patriot

Royals did a lot to improve their biggest weakness, starting pitching, and they should be interesting. I don't like the White Sox because they lack rotation depth after Chris Sale, and because you really don't know which Adam Dunn will show up every year. Tigers have all the tools to make a World Series run and are probably the best team in the American League. 

Their bullpen is their biggest issue, but they should coast to the division title with little or no problem with Miggy, Prince, Verlander, Torii, and the return of Victor Martinez. The Indians tried to be flashy in getting a new shiny pretty outfield, but they might have one of the worst rotations in baseball. The Twins...it just doesn't feel right. Their best player is a fragile catcher and their best pitcher is their closer who was a disaster as a starter (Glen Perkins). Not a good mix. 

Now as for the AL EAST. Obviously as a Jays fan I need to be biased in wanting my home boys to win but let me break everything down for you as I see it. how the times have changed. Yes, the Miami Blue Jaylins of Toronto did a lot of flashy things this offseason and history shows us that the "GET ALL THE PLAYERS" approach generally doesn't work that well, but I think it will for them. 

They have the best rotation in the game, with 4 of their starters capable of or already have been aces in their careers. They mix power (Johnson/Morrow), finesse (Buerhle/Happ), and the unpredictable (Dickey) to throw together a rotation that's a nightmare for any lineup to face on a consistent basis. Combine that with a lineup with 3 guys capable of combining for 130+ steals (Reyes/Bonifacio/Davis), TWO 45 homer threats (Bautista/Encarnacion), a good young catcher, a deep bullpen, and...I seriously could go on. 

The Blue Jays are back in championship form. After them, the Rays have shown everyone it's unwise to bet against them, so I won't. I really don't know what to make of the next 3. I don't like any of them. The Orioles have the tools, but can they bottle their magic again? Who knows.

The Yankees have the stars, the problem is that they won't have any of them till halfway through the season, and by then it'll be too late. Brian Cashman's inability to create organizational depth to go with his expensive (injured) stars could cost him his job. The Red Sox with Farrell have the potential to end the nightmare of last season. 

Like the Rays, the Giants have shown the world over the last few years that it is unwise to bet against them. They will benefit more than any team in the game from continuous interleague play, as it'll allow MVP Buster Posey to DH semi-regularly in addition to catching and playing first base, allowing him to play almost every day. 

I really like the Padres. On paper, their pitching looks weak, and if they weren't playing half their games at Petco Park, it would be. Their pitching COULD be better, but it'll do. They have a few pieces that could help them in the volatile NL West, but they could easily finish last if something goes wrong (like Chase Headley's injury taking more time to heal than expected, for example). 

I really don't like the Dodgers. If the Blue Jays are the example of how a spending spree could potentially go right, the Dodgers are the opposite. Too many egos (looking at you, Hanley Hasbeen) alongside fragile starting pitching after the excellent Clayton Kershaw could spell a catastrophe in Hollywood. Just ask the Lakers. 

I don't trust Zack Greinke. At all. Same goes for Josh Beckett. Their bullpen is a strength, and offers them a lot of flexibility. I REALLY don't like the Diamondbacks and can't for the life of me wonder A) why people think they'll be a surprise team and B) how Kevin Towers justifies his offseason. He traded Chris Young and Justin Upton away and brought Heath Bell in...enough said. Getting Paul Goldschmidt an extension was nice, but I don't see it in Arizona. The Rockies...are among the bottom 5 teams in the league.


----------



## The Patriot

continued. 


The Cardinals are one of those franchises that never seems to have a down year. They lost Adam Wainwright to an injury and won the World Series. Albert Pujols left them for LA and Chris Carpenter was gone all season with an injury, they responded by finishing one game away from return to the Series. 

This year, they have Wainwright at full strength, a dependable lineup anchored by Matt Holliday and Carlos Beltran, a lot of depth on the field, and a boatload of young pitching. St. Louis will be around in October again and could contend for ring #12. 


The Reds look great again all around, they have the hitters, they have an MVP, an ace, a lineup littered with potential All Stars, and one of the best bullpens in the game. I do like the Pirates and I think they'll finally have a winning season in 2013. 


They'll just suffer from the strength of the two teams of the red persuasion ahead of them. It's not that the Pirates aren't good enough to contend for the division, it's that the Cards and Reds are much more complete teams with higher ceilings. I'm a cruel cruel man aren't I, sorry Pirates fans just an opinion
Is it just me or do The Brewers seem like a lost team that finds itself trying to hang on. 

The Nationals, on paper and given their performance last year, in addition to their offseason movements and the natural progression of their young stars, are my World Series pick (Should The Jays fail to make it) they are one of the best team in the game. Bryce Harper is wasting no time showing everyone that he is the real deal, with him having literally hit two home runs I don't need to go into detail about the rotation, we all know how great it is. 


The Braves made a lot of lateral moves, and should remain in contention all year as long as the injury bug doesn't bite them. I do like their roster a lot, except for Uggla. The Phillies will be good, and a tough matchup every night. They can win the division, but they have the most question marks of any contender, particularly when it comes to the health of Halladay, Howard, and Utley. The Mets and Marlins...arguably the two worst rosters in baseball. 


If I really had to see a World series I'd look at Washington vs Well none other then my boys The Jays, hopefully for my sake and my sanity the Jays win it all.


----------



## Buerhle

The Braves are going to be good. Ya, I'm a genius, lol.


----------



## The Patriot

The Toronto Blue Jays Home Opener is here and I am psyched. Haven't been this excited in well forever, the day is finally open us, this is our season, Pumped and ready to go. Also ready to see Buster Posey lead in batting this year along with Bryce Harper, Posey will be in that batting title race.


----------



## WhoDey85

I already love Shin-Soo Choo even though he looked shaky at best in CF in the first game. I think given time he should be fine. He is going to be huge for the Reds as their lead off spot was such a sore spot last year.


----------



## Cam1

Darvish 2 innings from a perfect game, probably not the first guy who will chase perfection against the Astros. This team makes the old Devil Rays teams look great.


----------



## Cam1

Oh man! So close..


----------



## Buerhle

Yahoo MLB page:

No, Yu didn't. 

Lol. I dig it.


----------



## Evo1114

A few years back, Mark Buehrle was on that run of hitless innings. He was nearing no-hitter #2, so I turned the channel to the game. Very next pitch...base hit. Last night I turned to the MLB channel just in time to see the 'final' batter. Very next pitch, base hit up the middle. I know no hitters are tough to come by, but both times it was the very first pitch I saw, which I find odd.


----------



## Cam1

Oh man the backend if the Sox bullpen is nasty. Liking the start so far.


----------



## Limmy




----------



## The Patriot

Jays are 1-3 in their first 5 games, in a way I can understand the frustration and the anger over the teams results, the media has done everything they could to hype up how great this season will be for us, the fans eat it up, there was a level of excitement beyond anything we'd seen since 1993 when we learn'd that we'd signed RA Dickey and later Jose Reyes etc in the Block Buster Trade with Miami. 

The intensity is high so when fans don't see the results promised they get frustrated but they are ready to throw them under the bus so early, Jays get themselves into trouble when they try to strand runners on base, they allow the opposition to load the bases with critical errors, their quick on the run but their fielding is sloppy. 

JP Arencibia hasn't developed any chemistry with and is unable to handle RA Dickey's Knuckleball which is his signature pitch. Bleeding Blue I see the silver lining but have to know that they are doing what they can to tweak their mistakes, I admit from my posts that I've hyped them up too, get caught up in wanting to see the best in them because they are my team but I want to yell at them that they need to stop relying on others to get them out of messes and fix up their problems on defense. 

The Pitching is Mediocre for now but it should come along as RA Dickey finds himself. Anyways This is going to be a great year for baseball for sure, I can't wait to see how things develop around the league. Hmm Can't wait till I can watch some other games too. 

LETS GO BLUEJAYS :boogie:boogie


----------



## BeyondOsiris

It was funny seeing Pujols get the Bonds treatment today with those 3 intentional walks. Thought it was hilarious too when Washington decided to pitch to Pujols because there was nobody on, and he jacked another one out. I called that one too.


----------



## The Patriot

Jays are now 2-3 and play their next game against The Red Sox today, Predicting and hoping for a possible at least a possible 8 game win streak, there's alot of complaints so early about how we are failing, alot of fair weather fans and people who know next to nothing about baseball are crying that there's no hope for us. 

WRONG. We've only just gotten started, we are going to go on a winning streak, we have Kansas City next, at least lets have the confidence that we can beat them, anyone read any baseball books? I am currently reading inbetween The Steve Jobs Biography One Last Strike a Biography by Tony La Russa.


----------



## Cam1

Don't hear any Farrell chants today


----------



## The Patriot

Today was a horrible day for us Sigh, nothing went our way, Dickey was horrendous, giving up 8 runs, he can't pitch in the dome, his knuckleball is either that predictable or he's struggling to connect with being on a new team and back in the AL again. I watched the entire game cringing but also cheering on The Jays hoping they'd make a come back. 

As a Red Sox admirer I'm glad if we lost to anyone it was them but still pee'd that we got blown out so bad, argh it was a really crappy day for us and Gibbons shouldn't be giving so much freedom to his players so soon, they need a leader to set the game for them because they don't know what they are doing.

Today we were missing Bautista, Lawrie's still out. 

Man today was huge for John Lester, wow he smoked us, love seeing him do so well after last year but we need to come out better in Detroit, this wasn't our day. Still Love This Team Lets Go BlueJays. 

Congrats today Red Sox awesome win for you guys :clap:clap


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> Today was a horrible day for us Sigh, nothing went our way, Dickey was horrendous, giving up 8 runs, he can't pitch in the dome, his knuckleball is either that predictable or he's struggling to connect with being on a new team and back in the AL again. I watched the entire game cringing but also cheering on The Jays hoping they'd make a come back.
> 
> As a Red Sox admirer I'm glad if we lost to anyone it was them but still pee'd that we got blown out so bad, argh it was a really crappy day for us and Gibbons shouldn't be giving so much freedom to his players so soon, they need a leader to set the game for them because they don't know what they are doing.
> 
> Today we were missing Bautista, Lawrie's still out.
> 
> Man today was huge for John Lester, wow he smoked us, love seeing him do so well after last year but we need to come out better in Detroit, this wasn't our day. Still Love This Team Lets Go BlueJays.
> 
> Congrats today Red Sox awesome win for you guys :clap:clap


Did you like the Dickey trade? I like the Blue Jays despite them being in the same division as the Red Sox. I've never really been a Dickey fan, other than last year he hasn't been all that great. Also, a knuckle ball in a dome isn't as effective as it is outdoors I would think. Seemed like a lot to give up for someone his age, and with just one great year under his belt.

Damn, Middlebrooks came SO close to a 4 home run game. I had high expectations for him coming into the season and so far he's living up. Yeah, great outing for Lester. He needed that.

It's still early, I think the Blue Jays will find their game. I like Lawrie a lot, it will help having him back and a healthy Baustista.


----------



## Cam1

I had no idea Ryan Flahrety was from Portland, Maine. Very cool, we don't produce many pro athletes. In fact, he might just be the only one in the 4 major sports from Maine...


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Did you like the Dickey trade? I like the Blue Jays despite them being in the same division as the Red Sox. I've never really been a Dickey fan, other than last year he hasn't been all that great. Also, a knuckle ball in a dome isn't as effective as it is outdoors I would think. Seemed like a lot to give up for someone his age, and with just one great year under his belt.
> 
> Damn, Middlebrooks came SO close to a 4 home run game. I had high expectations for him coming into the season and so far he's living up. Yeah, great outing for Lester. He needed that.
> 
> It's still early, I think the Blue Jays will find their game. I like Lawrie a lot, it will help having him back and a healthy Baustista.


Like everyone else got caught up in the hype of the trade, was excited to have a CY Young Winner and a Star Quality Pitcher, our Ball Pen really struggled last year so for me it was great to have him, now I'm just waiting to see the elusive star pitcher that we were promised. Going to come with time but now I'm just watching with a short of lets see what happens, he had an off day today, will the next time out be better.

Middle Brooks was a beast loved seeing how relaxed and composed the Red Sox were even though I was rooting on The Jays and hoping we'd win still loved how focused you were, Middle Brooks was cleaning up though for certain. Think things will turn around once Lawrie and Bautista are back.


----------



## The Patriot

Pretty impressive night for 24 year old New York Mets Pitcher Matt Harvey seems the Mets are finally doing the right thing, and looking to build from the ground up and Matt Harvey is already paying dividends. This season is obviously a rebuilding year, they have no shot at contention, but if Harvey can continue to impress and looks like the team has building blocks in place. 

Last night at Phi: 7 innings, 3 hits, 1 ER, 2 BB, 9 Ks 

1st start vs SD: 7 innings, 1 hit, 0 ER, 2 BB, 10 Ks 

In his brief career consisting of 12 starts: 73.1 innings, 46 hits, 30 BBs, 80 Ks, 19 ER, 1.036 WHIP, 2.33 ERA. 

Most importantly, his poise on the mound is what is most impressive. He doesn't get rattled with guys on base. He works around trouble. And last night after the Mets took a 3-0 lead on Buck's HR, he came out and retired the side in order, throwing seeds up there and his breaking pitches were sharp. He even takes good swings at the plate! 

Mets fans should be happy with the development, hopefully my Jays can start pitching those kinds of numbers, one of our closers Jefferies (don't know him yet) got sent down. 

Rickey Romero hasn't even started trying in Class A Dunedin yet but he's there to tweak his mechanics. Bautista needs time to heal his ankle and Brett Lawrie is still recovering from his injury which has delayed his return to baseball since The WBC. 

Reds take 2 of 3 from Angels and Nats, move down a spot, Wait What? I know the rankings are meaningless, but they just outscored the Nats 27-10. Those Mother you know what. Power Rankings have become the vortex of stupidity in recent years. They were always dumb and featured head-scratching placement, but at least it was fun until recently. 

This is just stupid though. I cant' wait for SI's rankings, where they rank teams based solely on team aggregate WAR (as opposed to, you now, actual wins), which is completely idiotic when they had the Royals in the top half of the league for the better part of the season and only dropped them towards the end of the year as their record was terrible and their stupid formula become more and more meaningless as time went on.


----------



## Evo1114

Cam1 said:


> I had no idea Ryan Flahrety was from Portland, Maine. Very cool, we don't produce many pro athletes. In fact, he might just be the only one in the 4 major sports from Maine...


Mark Rogers of the Brewers is from Maine. But he's on the DL right now (as usual).


----------



## Samtrix

As a Rangers fan, that was a horrible blown call for Zobrist. Even Nathan knew that was nowhere near a strike.


----------



## Cam1

Evo1114 said:


> Mark Rogers of the Brewers is from Maine. But he's on the DL right now (as usual).


Oh he did make it to the MLB? He went to a rival school of mine, I was too young to have played against him though.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I swear, this Angels team is making my depression worse.. pathetic.


----------



## Limmy




----------



## Cam1

Lamest mound charge in a while, Quentin just lowers his shoulder and doesn't even knock Grienke over. Grienke breaks his collar bone though. I'm willing to bet Quentin gets hit again.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Down 5-0 to the fking Astros in the 8th, about to go 2-8.. think I've just lost all hope I had, assuming I had any prior to this game.


----------



## anonymid

Ben Revere just made a ridiculous catch. Holy crap.


----------



## Cam1

How do the Angels manage to suck?


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Atrocious pitching and they refuse to hit with RISP


----------



## WhoDey85

A.J Burnett perfect through 6


----------



## BeyondOsiris

ESPN jinxed it, right when they went to the live look-in Beltran got a double lol


----------



## Cam1

BeyondOsiris said:


> Atrocious pitching and they refuse to hit with RISP


Yeah, it seems like they have Weaver and Wilson, then.... I don't even know.


----------



## Samtrix

Cam1 said:


> How do the Angels manage to suck?


Scioscia


----------



## Cam1

Sox have some serious mojo this year. 12-4 now, 7 in a row. Buccholz now 4-0 with a .90 ERA... Awesome.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Cam1 said:


> Yeah, it seems like they have Weaver and Wilson, then.... I don't even know.


The other three are Jason Vargas, Tommy Hanson, and Joe Blanton. Although right now with Weaver injured, we've got Garrett Richards in the rotation and he looks good. Hope he stays in the rotation when Weaver gets back and Blanton sits his *** in the bullpen and never gets used, I feel like it's an automatic loss whenever Blanton is pitching.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Sweep! Angels are finally starting to pick it up a bit, this win was important though because tomorrow's a guaranteed loss against Texas with Blanton on the mound.


----------



## the collector

Bryce Harper is AMAZING....


----------



## Samtrix

BeyondOsiris said:


> Sweep! Angels are finally starting to pick it up a bit, this win was important though because tomorrow's a guaranteed loss against Texas with Blanton on the mound.


As a Rangers fan, I enjoyed this comment.


----------



## Evo1114

My Brew Crew have now won 8 games in a row without ARam or Hart. I don't think they have the guns to compete with the Reds in the Central, but things are definitely looking good right now after their horrid start. Woohoo!


----------



## Cam1

I couldn't stand Napoli before he was a Red Sox, now he's easily one of my favorites. Also, DANIEL NAVA! Hope he keeps it up, he had a long journey to the MLB and has been great.


----------



## Jay-Son

Blue Jays= Facepalm, thankfully the Angels have been so bad that they are stealing the spotlight as the most disappointing team.

Still amazed by how the Athletics keep winning games, just like last year, they look so thin on paper. Billy Beane continues to amaze.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Mike Trout with the game-saving catch! How he lost out on the Gold Glove last year to Adam Jones is beyond me.

http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=26539699&topic_id&c_id=ana&v=3&tcid=fb_video_26539699


----------



## Cam1

Buccholz now 5-0 with a 1.19ERA, wow.


----------



## Cam1

The best team in baseball right now? Boston Red Sox. Didn't expect this.


----------



## Cam1

Cam1 said:


> Buccholz now 5-0 with a 1.19ERA, wow.


Make that 6-0 with a 1.01, awesome.


----------



## The Patriot

Stuff I still don't understand about Baseball, can anyone explain this?


1. Why does a sac fly that brings a run home not count as an at-bat, but an RBI ground out goes down as an out for the batter? 

2. Why do catchers never throw down during the "defensive indifference" scenario? What's the risk? Even if the catcher makes a bad throw, the worst outcome is the runner reaches 3B. Since "that run doesn't matter anyway", why not attempt to throw him out? When I first started watching baseball, I saw Eddie Perez not make a throw in this situation. I think they were up by 2 runs and there were 2 outs in the 9th. Next 3-4 batters reached base and the lead was blown. 

3. Why do managers rarely bring out a starting pitcher to lay down a bunt? I've seen plenty of managers send a bench bat out there in the #9 spot in the lineup and ask the hitter to bunt. Why waste a position player in a close game that could go to extras when you have starting pitchers who spend more time practicing the art of bunting than they do swinging the bat? 

4. Is Alex Gonzalez really the Brewers first-baseman?


----------



## The Patriot

1/4 Mark AL and NL MVPs?

AL 
Miguel Cabrera - Yay Tigers, after Last nights 3 run performance, you better believe it. 
Evan Longoria 
Chris Davis 
Manny Machado 
Dustin Pedroia 

NL 
Brandon Philips 
Paul Goldschmidt 
Justin Upton 
Shin-Soo Choo 
Troy Tulowitzki 
Carlos Gomez 

Brandon Phillips? His numbers aren't all that special, but he's hitting .450 with RISP. It's not hard to drive in runs when you have Choo and Votto in front of you, but I expect a hit from Phillips every time he steps up to the plate with a runner on 2B and/or 3B. 

I put Upton in front of Choo since he's completely carried the Braves through this horrific slump to keep them in 1st place. Harper no surprise has been the only consistent hitter on The Nationals. 

I might as well list Cy Young candidates.... 

NL 

Matt Harvey 
Clayton Kershaw 
Jordan Zimmermann 
Shelby Miller 
Adam Wainwright 
Travis Wood 
Patrick Corbin 
Mike Minor 
Cliff Lee 
A.J. Burnett 

Packed so far. The first 4 are in order, but the rest are toss-ups. 

AL 

Hisashi Iwakuma 
Felix Hernandez 
Clay Buchholz 
Yu Darvish 
Hiroki Kuroda 

Go Ahead with your picks. I'm hoping next year Justin Verlander will make this list or Doug Fister.


----------



## the collector

Bryce Harper.


----------



## Cam1

The Red Sox scored in every inning except for one against Texas, and that 1 inning was against OFer David Murphy lol.


----------



## Cam1

First game I've paid full attention to in a while, and a nice little benches clearing incident and 14 inning game/victory for the Red Sox. Nice.


----------



## Zeeshan

Here come my Jays

Will be in first place by end of July book it


----------



## Jay-Son

Zeeshan said:


> Here come my Jays
> 
> Will be in first place by end of July book it


Dude....don't jinx this, please!

I'm just hoping jays finish above .500


----------



## Zeeshan

Jay-Son said:


> Dude....don't jinx this, please!
> 
> I'm just hoping jays finish above .500


They might never lose again could be 120 win season.


----------



## Zeeshan

Zeeshan said:


> Here come my Jays
> 
> Will be in first place by end of July book it


6 in a row


----------



## The Patriot

Jays are back on a 6 game streak, they can't rush it, we have to take it one game at a time, you can't expect to get to .500 in a hurry, you are going to end up making mental mistakes, those are bound to happen anyways but you have to slow down and organize yourself. 

Been watching The Stanley Cup Finals so haven't been too focused on baseball again but I catch up with what I can, BlueJays need that confidence but what they do with it is on them, The Jays need to just play each game without focusing on the .500. 


Our closing is getting better and better every time, Need Dickey to get those numbers up, I kind of think of Tim Lincecum and say okay slumps happen but I'm happy to see the improvements in the ball pen. LETS GO BLUEJAYS:clap:clap:clap


----------



## The Patriot

Zeeshan said:


> Here come my Jays
> 
> Will be in first place by end of July book it


Like Jay Son said don't Jinx it, take it one game at a time. on an off topic not, Zeeshan interesting, I vaguely recall a ZeeShan I went to Junior High School with, he'd be around my age now,you are probably older or maybe younger but he went to the same middle school as me.

If you knew a guy named Chad lol that was probably me. Anyways that be weird to find out some dude that went to my school is on here. Jay son goes to my social anxiety group and he's on here lol so who knows.

Anyways Ming, Esmil, etc they have really improved the Ball Pen, Lind is taking his game day by day finding his rhythm, the defense is getting there. LETS GO BLUEJAYS


----------



## Zeeshan

9 in a row for the jays


----------



## Limmy

I have officially hopped on the Bandwaggon, though we still have a long way to go, its a tough division, Id still be surprised if we made the playoffs


----------



## Zeeshan

Limmy said:


> I have officially hopped on the Bandwaggon, though we still have a long way to go, its a tough division, Id still be surprised if we made the playoffs


10 in a row

Not really that hard. In fact bet365 has us now higher then orioles


----------



## Limmy

11!


----------



## The Patriot

This thread is dying. Use to be more active when Anonymid, The Cheat and Cam were posting about the RedSox lol, BlueJays went on a great 11 game run,it was exciting while it lasted, but sometimes a team comes along who breaks it and that time last night was The Rays, have to give the Rays credit, Maddon knows how to position his players, he builds them from the farm system, he's smart, he knows how to set up his batting order. We've struggled at Tropicana field, Esmil Rogers actually struck out a majority of the batters he faced, he just gave up 3 runs. 

Short Stop Jose Reyes will return to the BlueJays possibly tomorrow after spending some time out with a broken Ankle and with the Triple A Buffalo Bisons The Jays Minor League Affiliate, the return of Reyes has posed the question of whether to send down fan favorite Munori Kawasaki or option pitchers Dustin MccCowan or Juan Perez. 

Kawasaki could be moved to second. Manager John Gibbons has said that Brett Lawrie will begin rehab in Class A Dundin and Lawrie is expected to return in 2 weeks, Brett Lawrie's attitude and level of maturity has been hotly debated for months among Jays experts and fans alike, he is still considered the best 3rd basemen in the game today and many think the Jays need him, while others think he is a distraction for the club. 

The BlueJays need to win 56 of their active 87 games in order to secure a playoff spot, Mark Buerhle will step to the plate tonight to tie our series against The Rays. No word yet on when Brandon Morrow will return. Better Brett Lawrie return and play effectively than less than inconsistent Ricky Romero who has struggled in Buffalo. 

JP Arencibia came close to giving The BlueJays the tying run, Blue Jays were set back but they will definitely do better tonight, Rally Jays fans for those who are fans. Lets Go BlueJays. Love This Team, we can take this tonight Jays.


----------



## The Patriot

My MLB All-Star starters


NL 

C: Yadier Molina
1B: Joey Votto 
2B: Matt Carpenter 
SS: Troy Tulowitzki 
3B: David Wright 
OF: Carlos Gonzalez 
OF: Carlos Gomez 
OF: Carlos Beltran 

SP: 

Matt Harvey - Definitely Matt Harvey
Clayton Kershaw 
Cliff Lee 
Adam Wainwright 
Shelby Miller 
Patrick Corbin 
Mike Minor 
Jeff Locke 
Travis Wood 
Jordan Zimmermann 
Stephen Strasburg 

AL 

C: Joe Mauer 
1B: Chris Davis 
2B: Robinson Cano 
SS: Jhonny Peralta 
3B: Miguel Cabrera 
OF: Mike Trout 
OF: Jose Bautista
OF: Jacoby Ellsbury 

SP: 

Clay Buchholz 
Hisashi Iwakuma 
Chris Sale 
Felix Hernandez 
Hiroki Kuroda 
Anibal Sanchez 
James Shields 
Ervin Santana 
Max Scherzer 
Yu Darvish 
Bartolo Colon 

I still vote Adam Lind into the All Star game, he's picked up his game and become an All star Caliber player. So yeah those are my picks, anyone have any All Star Picks, Lets get this thread going again.


----------



## The Patriot

Jose Reyes returned to the line up for the BlueJays today, The Jays have 2 runs the first in this series and RA Dickey has struck out six batters, Jose Reyes picking up where he left off, scooping up the ball near third and making a nice leaping throw to 1st. 

Adam Lind able to get a home run, Jose Bautista still continues to struggle going 0 for 8 at the plate. BlueJays up 3-0 in the 9th, looking for the win and avoid the sweep, Josh Thole replaces JP Arencibia who has struggled defensively, JP can't handle the knuckle ball. In other baseball news. 


Well edit. The BlueJays won that game but still lose the series to The Rays. Tomorrow an even bigger challenge, facing The RedSox, EEK. Jays will need their best pitching, the Ball pen has to produce consistently, defense and positioning in the infield and outfield has to be there for us. BlueJays vs RedSox, the Sox are going to pose a true test, if we can beat the first place Sox we'll salvage the disappointment of not beating The Rays and losing our 11 game win streak. 



Did anyone hear Josh Hamilton get Booed in LA? 

Hamilton starting to feel the disgust of Angels fans. Couple of nights ago he went hitless again including another strike out.The night before that was a historic night for him.He did something not seen in the majors since 1916. Hitless with multiple db ground outs and strikeouts.

I can't help but feel good about the irony in this.Angels fans and media were jumping all over North Texas Rangers fans for booing this poor misunderstood player.Now the shoe is on the other foot. 

This shows you fan bias We see it all the time. A player is caught doing drugs and the opposing teams fans want him banned from baseball, but if he's a hometown player he's been misdiagnosed or misunderstood. If a pitcher beans a batter the visitor fans want retaliation for a vile act, but the hometown fans claim no harm/no foul. It goes on and on in nearly every aspect of the game. . I don't recall Josh ever being this bad this long as a member of the Rangers. Whatever God told him about free agency, I think he misunderstood it.

If I was the Rangers GM and Josh came to town inquiring about somehow returning, I'd so noooo. Nobody degrades my fan base after slinking out of town to join the enemy, and gets back in my good graces. 

I think God told him money was more important.


GO BLUEJAYS.


----------



## The Patriot

News for Brave Fans and Chipper Jones fans. 

The Durham Bulls the Triple A Affiliate of the Tampa Bay Rays will be retiring Chipper Jones Number, Chipper Played for organization. Rangers beat The Yankees 2-0 Today and I'm still trying to figure out if this board is dead because of me or because our baseball posters are not around.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Baseball season doesn't truly begin, for me, until the Bruins are done playing hockey. :b

Now that they are...the Red Sox have my full attention.

Is...is John Lackey...actually...good? :afr:afr:afr


----------



## The Patriot

the cheat said:


> Baseball season doesn't truly begin, for me, until the Bruins are done playing hockey. :b
> 
> Now that they are...the Red Sox have my full attention.
> 
> Is...is John Lackey...actually...good? :afr:afr:afr


12 Career strike outs without a single walk, he's definitely looked exceptional this season and that shows how valuable he is to The RedSox Ball Pen. haha at least you're here now lol was wondering when the old baseball gang would get here lmao.

What is going on with the Giants? they are struggling near the bottom of their division, their hit percentage is down? Same thing happened after they won it in 2010 they started tanking and than the year after they win it all again and now they are tanking again Deja Vu?

Braves got 3 weeks until the Nationals are in first place. When did The Yankees Hire Al Bundy as their GM? http://sports.cbsimg.net/images//visual/whatshot/Brian-Cashman-apology-A-Rod-Yankees-tweets-2013.jpg lmao Brian Cashman told ARoid to STFU. The Guy actually believes when he comes back he'll help his team. Yeah like he's done so well the past couple of years. Everytime he strikes out they loss. I remember The game against the Phillies 3-2 A Roid at the plate. Swing and strike 3. Guy is dumb if he thinks rehabbing will help him, does Roids those don't help him.


----------



## The Patriot

Why are people so obsessed with foul balls?

I was watching a baseball game last night and a group of fools were like pushing each other out of the way to get to a freaking foul ball that was hit by someone that has no chance to be a hall of famer. WTF??


----------



## Cam1

Who's have expected Boston and Pittsburgh to be the two best teams in the MLB? I'm shocked they have made it this far with Middlebrooks and Bradley in the minors, but Pedroia, Ortiz, Ellsbury, and Nava have been incredible. I hope the Pirates make it this year. I hope the sox go after Papelbon, Andrew Bailey appears to be heading the Daniel Bard route. Actually, Bard is currently pitching for the Seadogs here in my city - he even gets killed on the mound here - he has completely lost it. Anyways the Sox have several good prospects, I expect a splash before the deadline.


----------



## Cam1

Lacky came into the season in great shape, lost a lot of weight. He hit 96 MPH with a fastball tonight, In his past season with Boston I've never seen him top 92-93. Getting rid of Beckett has been very beneficial to the other pitchers on this team.


----------



## WhoDey85

Homer Bailey with his second career no hitter!


----------



## The Patriot

WhoDey85 said:


> Homer Bailey with his second career no hitter!


I saw that, he's the first player to do it since Nolan Ryan in 74 and his is the first no hitter in 2013. The Reds Whipped The Giants Yesterday 8-3, no one even tried to Jinx him. Congrats to him and to you as a Reds fan.


----------



## WhoDey85

The Patriot said:


> I saw that, he's the first player to do it since Nolan Ryan in 74 and his is the first no hitter in 2013. The Reds Whipped The Giants Yesterday 8-3, no one even tried to Jinx him. Congrats to him and to you as a Reds fan.


Thanks, yeah he is the first pitcher since Nolan Ryan to throw the last two no hitters in the majors. He was one walk from a perfect game too.


----------



## Cam1

Reds rotation is insanely good. I root for them in the NL, and had them winning the WS last year.... hopefully they make it this year.


----------



## Cam1

Johnny Gomes is too clutch.


----------



## WhoDey85

Damn... Carlos Gomez robs a Votto game leading HR to end the game.


----------



## The Patriot

Sigh same old same old with these stupid BlueJays. Its like Jeckyll and Hyde with this stupid team, you never know what you are going to get, we don't have a farm system to trade up for Chase Utley, The Phillies will want someone young, I think we could get a lot for Brett Lawrie problem is with his attitude I don't know any teams that would want to take a chance on him right now. That was a horrible game last night against the Indians, you have got to be freaking kidding me. 

JP Arencibia he's a minus player this year, he's been horrible at bat, we are less than a week away from the All Star break and we need .500 and these guys are falling asleep :afr 6 more days, there's not alot of time left, I think they are definitely going to have to be sellers. We need a reliable defense catcher, what I would give to get Mccann but we can't get a high valued player for JP, we couldn't even get the lesser of the Molina brothers. sigh. 


As highly valued as Jose Bautista is there's no way the BlueJays would sell him or split up the Ball Pen. Now Melky Cabrera might be among the 20 suspended, seriously? they suspended the guy a year ago while with The Giants now he's getting suspended again. I just want to focus on baseball I really couldn't care less about Chokeroid being suspended, that guy deserves it. I like Ryan Braun but yeah get the news away from these guys unless its about what they are doing on the field. Alex should have quit while he had the chance. 

I'd just about change that whole Jays Roster. Keep Josh Johnson, Keep Reyes, Keep Bautista, Keep Encarnacion, give up guys like JPA for cash, This team will fold up like a cheap suit. its like being a Mets fan, you should see the Mets fans comments some it is absolutely hilarious, maybe like that guy from Cleveland I can get 6 Jays to Let me down one last time, well we did win a World Series 20 years ago but that was then this is now.


----------



## Zeeshan

The Patriot said:


> Sigh same old same old with these stupid BlueJays. Its like Jeckyll and Hyde with this stupid team, you never know what you are going to get, we don't have a farm system to trade up for Chase Utley, The Phillies will want someone young, I think we could get a lot for Brett Lawrie problem is with his attitude I don't know any teams that would want to take a chance on him right now. That was a horrible game last night against the Indians, you have got to be freaking kidding me.
> 
> JP Arencibia he's a minus player this year, he's been horrible at bat, we are less than a week away from the All Star break and we need .500 and these guys are falling asleep :afr 6 more days, there's not alot of time left, I think they are definitely going to have to be sellers. We need a reliable defense catcher, what I would give to get Mccann but we can't get a high valued player for JP, we couldn't even get the lesser of the Molina brothers. sigh.
> 
> As highly valued as Jose Bautista is there's no way the BlueJays would sell him or split up the Ball Pen. Now Melky Cabrera might be among the 20 suspended, seriously? they suspended the guy a year ago while with The Giants now he's getting suspended again. I just want to focus on baseball I really couldn't care less about Chokeroid being suspended, that guy deserves it. I like Ryan Braun but yeah get the news away from these guys unless its about what they are doing on the field. Alex should have quit while he had the chance.
> 
> I'd just about change that whole Jays Roster. Keep Josh Johnson, Keep Reyes, Keep Bautista, Keep Encarnacion, give up guys like JPA for cash, This team will fold up like a cheap suit. its like being a Mets fan, you should see the Mets fans comments some it is absolutely hilarious, maybe like that guy from Cleveland I can get 6 Jays to Let me down one last time, well we did win a World Series 20 years ago but that was then this is now.


Keep the faith

I predict jays will have another 10 plus streak this year. They will be in the playoffs


----------



## The Patriot

Zeeshan said:


> Keep the faith
> 
> I predict jays will have another 10 plus streak this year. They will be in the playoffs


 I saw The game we were shaky through the first few innings but by late we found our stride, Kawasaki got us those 3 leading runs but again it was a little too close for comfort.

My heart was racing every time we dropped a lead but we saved the game in the end. Oh I still have faith I am just concerned about this team and want them to do better, hoping that they can continue to be consistent and play competitively enough at this point to where they can like you said make the Playoffs.

Its all about the stretch and making it through to October with a team that can be productive at the plate, a Catcher who can block and throw quick outs, did you see Santana's defense at the plate for The Indians, the diving catch, controlling the ball, that's what JP needs to do, JP made a nice play yesterday to help with the lead.

BlueJays have to be careful of those situations where they allow runners load the bases but last night was a better game than the night before, still got the faith though Just want our team to get better, guys to make better choices in the field GO BLUEJAYS GO


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Lincecum is having a game. 2 outs from a no-no. 13 K's. This will jinx him...


----------



## brewpacksox

Timmy!!!!!! Congrats on the no-hitter!


----------



## Zeeshan

brewpacksox said:


> Timmy!!!!!! Congrats on the no-hitter!


Do no hitters even mean anything anymore


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Zeeshan said:


> Do no hitters even mean anything anymore


I think they do. There are 4860 MLB games every year so even if there were 5 every year, that's still 0.1% of the games resulting in a no-no.

I love watching them, too. :yes


----------



## brewpacksox

Zeeshan said:


> Do no hitters even mean anything anymore


Yeah. They're such an accomplishment for a pitcher.


----------



## Zeeshan

the cheat said:


> I think they do. There are 4860 MLB games every year so even if there were 5 every year, that's still 0.1% of the games resulting in a no-no.
> 
> I love watching them, too. :yes


I just feel like there are so many what's the point


----------



## modus

No one talking about Cleveland, everything seems normal here.

We're doing well this year! Everyone in the area is getting into the team. Feels a bit like the 90s again, finally. So despite our lead hitter with only .301 we're just a game and half behind Detroit. We just swept Kansas too, putting them in third place 8 games behind Detroit.

Detroit is stacked with hitters so we're having a tough time against them. Two bankrupt cities, only one of 'em always in top ten payroll. That's fun.


----------



## the collector

So Chris Davis could possibly end up with 60+ home runs.I really hope this guy isn't doping.And if not, I put him way above Bonds,Sosa and McGuire if he reaches 60+ hr's.A clean, natural 60 + would be nice.


----------



## anonymid

My two cents on the no-hitter discussion:

No-hitters are fun, but they can be overrated at times, especially when they involve a lot of walks or relatively few strikeouts.

And for what it's worth, one-hitters with no walks are actually rarer than no-hitters with at least one walk. Fifteen-strikeout games are also rarer than no hitters, and 18-strikeout games are about as rare as perfect games. And honestly, high-K games tend to impress me more, because it's harder for a pitcher to luck his way into one. There's not the same drama and tension in the stadium as there is with a no-hitter, but I think there's much more of an awe factor when a starter is missing bats and racking up strikeouts, even if one or two hits happen to fall in along the way.


----------



## The Patriot

Burning MLB Questions for the Second Half

Just like your pee, these questions burn. 

1. Will the Pirates stay in contention? 
2. Will the Yankees? 
3. Will there be a blockbuster trade (like the Gonzalez/Crawford trade)? And who? 
4. Who's the first manager fired? (Gibbons cough Gibbons) 
5. Who will finish with the worst record, Houston, Miami or a darkhorse? 
6. Who will have the best record in both leagues? 
7. Will Yasiel Puig come down to Earth? 

And the big question (drum roll, please...) 

Is The BlueJays season tanked? 

Will Cabrera win another Triple Crown? close, but no cigar 
Which is the biggest bust FA/trade signing? Paging Josh Hamilton 
Who are your ALCS, NLCS and if you dare WS matchups? OAK v. TB, ATL v. StL WS STL v. OAK 
Which team will lose it's biggest FA in free agency? Can it be Robbie Cano? 
Biggest improvers/Biggest flops? from now till end of season Can't see a big improver. Flop could be SF or the Nats, who just seem to be a disaster now 

1. Will the Pirates stay in contention? Yes, but their pitching is due to come back to earth a little bit. 

2. Will the Yankees? I dunno. They've been treading water and really look lifeless. 

3. Will there be a blockbuster trade (like the Gonzalez/Crawford trade)? And who? Doesn't look like the Phillies are going to move any of their guys. Probably mostly closers on bad teams (like Parnell) are likely to get moved.

4. Who's the first manager fired? Please Say Gibbons well either Gibbons or Ned Yost. 

5. Who will finish with the worst record, Houston, Miami or a darkhorse? I say Houston 

6. Who will have the best record in both leagues? Cardinals, Red Sox. 

7. Will Yasiel Puig came down to Earth? He has nowhere to go but down. He's playing at such an historic pace right now, that the odds are certainly not in his favor to maintain it. But assuming he stays healthy, he should still finish the year above .300 I'd think.


----------



## Cam1




----------



## WhoDey85

Cam1 said:


>


 I would not want to make that man angry.


----------



## the collector

Cam1 said:


>


Haha..I'm watching sports center.Some entertaining things happening in baseball today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Red Sox have up and traded every single short stop I've ever gotten excited about. I'm happy to get Jake Peavy and I know we have Xander Bogaerts...but now we'll probably trade him, too! Can we keep one short-stop-of-the-future...just once?


----------



## modus

Cleveland. Winning.

Detroit. Bankrupt and hot.

White Sox. Embarrassed.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

LETS GO RED SOX CLAPCLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP!!!

What a comeback win. Probably the worst called game, from the home plate umpire, that I've seen in a while...but it was bad for both sides. I guess consistency is what you ask for, even if it's consistently bad.


----------



## Cam1

These Red Sox games are so damn exciting lately. Great debut for Jake Peavy tonight.


----------



## Cam1




----------



## Cam1

Eagerly waiting for Dempster to be removed from the rotation and for Bogaerts to be called up.... any day now.


----------



## danberado

So, what about them Dodgers? :rofl


----------



## anonymid

I can't stand stupid bean-ball theatrics. Plunking A-Rod was a lame, too-easy, crowd-pleasing move, and I wouldn't have minded if Dempster was tossed right then and there (and I say this as a Red Sox fan). Just play the game.


----------



## Cam1

anonymid said:


> I can't stand stupid bean-ball theatrics. Plunking A-Rod was a lame, too-easy, crowd-pleasing move, and I wouldn't have minded if Dempster was tossed right then and there (and I say this as a Red Sox fan). Just play the game.


Yeah, that's was weird because he didn't really do anything to the Red Sox personally. Dempster couldn't have been any less obvious about it either. I was hoping he would get tossed mainly because I can't stand watching him pitch.

ETA: A-Rod just took him deep, now Dempster really looks like a chump lol.


----------



## Cam1

Cam1 said:


> Eagerly waiting for Dempster to be removed from the rotation and for Bogaerts to be called up.... any day now.


Yayyyy, Bogaerts was called up today, can't wait to see his debut. Also Dempster sucked yet again so hopefully he's shoved in the bull pen when Buccholz returns.


----------



## The Patriot

Yes A Roid is a Cheater we get that but that in no way shape or form gives any player or fan the right to throw a ball or anything at him, fans can boo him, he has the right to an appeal, if he's convicted let the league punish him. 

Whether or not he leaked names and Implemented guys in the Biogenesis Scandal doesn't give players the right to want to hurt him, there are more appropriate channels A Rod is only hurting himself if he's lying. I don't know if that's why Dempster hit him or if it was just to appease the fans but that was really unclassy and makes the Red Sox look bad. 

it was a classless act (particularly that he took more then 1 shot at A-rod. He might have been able to get away with throwing at him just once, without it being a big deal) 

It was a cowardly act (considering that Dempster doesn't have to bat himself) 

It was a stupid act (what if Sabathia or another Yankee pitcher sought revenge, threw at Ortiz or Pedeoria, and ended up breaking some Red Sox bones?) 

But it just might be an act that gives the Yankees the rallying point they need for the rest of the season. 

It certainly seemed to rally the Yankees for the rest of the game. 

Wouldn't it be funny if it was the Red Sox who provided the Yankees with that rallying point, that carried the Yankees into the playoffs, and perhaps beyond. On a personal note. This guy has been, at best, a mediocre NL pitcher his whole career, and now he's gonna inject himself into the most bitter rivalry in sports?? Please...you were a Cub, for Christ's sake...stay out of the big boy rivalries, finish off your .500 season.


----------



## The Patriot

What do you think about The Phillies Canning Charlie Manuel? There is an Alou brothercousin waiting in the wings, they got him his 1000th win before firing him,


----------



## Cam1

MLB did the Red Sox a favor suspending Dempster. If only it could have been a longer suspension...


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> MLB did the Red Sox a favor suspending Dempster. If only it could have been a longer suspension...


As I said this is a guy coming from The Cubs who is trying to make himself a part of this historic rivalry and than trying to hit A Rod thinking he's appeasing the fans (maybe the Hooligans) but not the actual classy Red Sox fans.

Just the Jerks who think that A Rod Cheating means he deserves to be hurt. He cheated yes but I don't wish physical harm on the guy. Good I'm glad they suspended him too, he's an embarrassment to The Red Sox. He did it intentionally and he should have been suspended much longer.


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> As I said this is a guy coming from The Cubs who is trying to make himself a part of this historic rivalry and than trying to hit A Rod thinking he's appeasing the fans (maybe the Hooligans) but not the actual classy Red Sox fans.
> 
> Just the Jerks who think that A Rod Cheating means he deserves to be hurt. He cheated yes but I don't wish physical harm on the guy. Good I'm glad they suspended him too, he's an embarrassment to The Red Sox. He did it intentionally and he should have been suspended much longer.


Most Red Sox fans I know can't stand Dempster. I think he was trying to please fans but he also is involved with all that players union stuff so I think that was part of it (I pay zero attention to this stuff so not sure). Always thought plunking someone for a reason like that is cheap. It's not like hockey were two guys will drop the gloves and have a fair fight, A-Rod gets hit and Dempster knows he won't have to fight back because A-Rod is all ready in trouble, he wouldn't be stupid enough to get suspended for being part of a brawl. I think this just made Dempster even more despised by Red Sox fans really. He will be thrown in the bull pen when Buccholz comes back and next year his rotation spot will likely be filled by one of Workman, Webster, RDLR, or Britton.


----------



## The Patriot

Charlie Manuel fired but Ron Gardenhire still has a job? I guess winning a World Series and going to another isn't quite as impressive as one ALCS appearance since '02. Makes perfect sense. Anyways Which MLB player do you wish would have won a ring? I wish Ken Griffey Jr would have got one. He deserved it. Easily the best clean player of his era. Now someone might say well "With 762 homeruns and 7 MVP awards, no one was more deserving of a championship ring than Barry Bonds." than you go oh except for the fact that he was a cheating scumbag.


----------



## anonymid

Total bummer about Matt Harvey. Might not pitch again until 2015.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

anonymid said:


> Total bummer about Matt Harvey. Might not pitch again until 2015.


True, but if he has Tommy John surgery, he'll come back better than he is now...and he's still young...and the Mets will suck next year anyway.

Theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Yankees lose! :clap Tampa, too. Good day for the Red Sox. :yes


----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## WhoDey85

What a comeback win for the Reds tonight! They are now tied with the Pirates for the first wildcard. (both are now 2 back from the Cards if they hold on and win tonight). The Reds and Pirates play 5 more times out of the 8 games remaining. Should be a very entertaining finish for the NL central.


----------



## The Patriot

Not going to sugar coat the fact that I don't have much faith in my BlueJays to pull out a win streak, let alone climb over 82 wins We're 22 games Back at 72, I've given The Jays a break, its become too depressing watching them, I've watched as far as I can. 

I love Post Season baseball and so I've taken to following The St Louis Cardinals, they always play exciting post season baseball, its not the same without Tony LaRussa at the helm but Matheny does a great job setting up the style of play that best fits his players, he's also an active coach, who practices out on the field with his team. 

With The Pirates in contention and putting up good numbers and a more competitive Reds team, this is going to be maybe an even tougher season despite 1st place in the division, So Happy The Yankees are out :boogie:boogie Should be an interesting Post Season for the Cardinals who don't have to contend with The Giants, this year The Dodgers definitely pose the biggest threat to them West. 

I still think St Louis can pull it out.


----------



## Eimaj

I'm jumping on the Pittsburgh Pirates bandwagon. Let's go Bucs!


----------



## Zeppelin

Finally the Mariners are getting rid of there manager. Now them just have to get rid of all the players, owners and other coaches and we should be fine....... Because currently, the way the Mariners have been, my bet is that the Seattle Supersonics will when a championship before them, and that team dosen't even exist yet....


----------



## minimized

My Indians are going to the playoffs! :clap:clap:clap

In spite of Chris Perez... I'm as pleased as punch.


----------



## Cam1

Great season. Not sure which team I'd want the Red Sox to face in the ALDS. The Indians are hot at the right time, and the Rays always scare me. Will probably root for Texas but would like to see Francona come back to Boston... in the playoffs. 3 straight nights of elimination games - should be fun.


----------



## WhoDey85

Lets go Reds! Interesting, they are pitching Cueto in the one game playoff rather than Latos. I know Cueto has been good against the Pirates but Latos has been the man all year.


----------



## anonymid

Isn't Latos battling an injury?


----------



## Eimaj

I got the Bucos.


----------



## Eimaj

Cleveland vs Pittsburgh World Series is what I want.


----------



## WhoDey85

anonymid said:


> Isn't Latos battling an injury?


Yeah I just found out he has a bone spur or something like that.

Hopefully Cuteo is all the way back to his normal self.


----------



## wayfreshnclean

Eimaj said:


> Cleveland vs Pittsburgh World Series is what I want.


*yawns*


----------



## wayfreshnclean

Another Cardinals vs Red Sox would be classic.


----------



## Eimaj

I'm sick of the Cardinals.


----------



## danberado

Dodgers all the way!


----------



## WhoDey85

The Reds have all the talent in the world they just lack that attitude/fire/swag whatever you want to call it. I think Dusty is way to lax on these guys when they don't perform. They have no real leader in the clubhouse. I like Votto (although he had a horrible game) but he aint that guy. Which I'm cool with because I'm pretty sure the guy has some sort of social anxiety himself. I like Dusty as a man but I think he has to go. They left Cueeeeeeeto in the game too long last night. 

The pitching is fine. They have to do something about the lack of timely hitting. 

That being said I hope the Pirates take out the Cards in the next round.


----------



## minimized

Eimaj said:


> Cleveland vs Pittsburgh World Series is what I want.


That would be fun. I like when lesser/small-market teams/perennial losers beat up the big guys. Not to mention my team being there, which is such a long shot. Think the Pirates can do it, though.


----------



## Eimaj

WhoDey85 said:


> The Reds have all the talent in the world they just lack that attitude/fire/swag whatever you want to call it. I think Dusty is way to lax on these guys when they don't perform. They have no real leader in the clubhouse. I like Votto (although he had a horrible game) but he aint that guy. Which I'm cool with because I'm pretty sure the guy has some sort of social anxiety himself. I like Dusty as a man but I think he has to go. They left Cueeeeeeeto in the game too long last night.
> 
> The pitching is fine. They have to do something about the lack of timely hitting.
> 
> That being said I hope the Pirates take out the Cards in the next round.


Man, I think it has more to do with the one game playoff than the Reds overall play. In one game so much can happen that it is close to a coin flip. If they played today, the Reds may have won. One game has as much to do with the luck involved in baseball as it does to performance.


----------



## wayfreshnclean

I'm a BIG Cardinals fan but I got to say that I am a bit nervous about playing the Pirates in the NLDS. I definitely would have preferred to play the Reds, as we dominated them this season.

The buccos first taste of the playoffs since 1992 has made their fanbase craaaaazy. They really rattled Cueto last night and Russel Martin made him pay.

Regardless, this NLDS will be a classic for sure. My redbirds will have to win the first two at home as it'll be tough playing in PNC Park. Nevertheless, the Cards have the postseason experience with a one of the best postseason performers of all time in Carlos Beltran.

Looks like TB will likely win tonight's wild card, but here are my predictions for the rest of the postseason.

NL:

STL def PIT 3-2

LAD def ATL 3-2

STL def LAD 4-2

AL:

BOS def TB 3-1

DET def OAK 3-2

BOS def DET 4-3

*WORLD SERIES:

STL def BOS 4-0*


----------



## WhoDey85

Eimaj said:


> Man, I think it has more to do with the one game playoff than the Reds overall play. In one game so much can happen that it is close to a coin flip. If they played today, the Reds may have won. One game has as much to do with the luck involved in baseball as it does to performance.


As that's true in most cases I don't think it applies to the Reds this year. They have been playing like poo the last couple weeks and they lost the last three games of the year (meaningful games too, homefield advantage was on the line) which were against the Pirates. So they lost four consecutive games to the Pirates to close out their season. I think they lost 2 outta 3 to the Cubs and Brewers just before that.


----------



## The Patriot

I'm taking the Cardinals. Thursday Night:

Adam Wainwright will set the tone of the Cardinals' pitching staff, this is Mike Matheny's way of making sure that the Pirates don't steal home turf, WainWright will pitch at least 6 Dominant if not 7 Dominant Innings of baseball, this won't be an easy match for The Cardinals, AJ Burnett won't make it easy for them to put up Big Innings, the Cardinals aren't going to run away with the score. 

This isn't going to be a run away game, The Pirates will keep this game going but The Cardinals have Beltran and Yadier Molina who is having an MVP Caliber year should provide some solid runs, The Cardinals have Post Season Experience, they have been here too many times, but they can't underestimate The Pirates Playing at home they don't have to contend with The Pirates overly excited and loud fans. 

Burnett will try to match WainWrights solid innings but he's shaky and with his unstable past Burnett will give up enough runs to let WainWright work solidly but expect The Pirates to have their game ready, The Pitching match up is the real story. 

Cardinals win 4-2


----------



## Cam1

Predictions:

BOS over TBR 3-2
DET over OAK 3-0

DET over BOS 4-2

ATL over LAD 3-1
PIT over STL 3-2

ATL over PIT 4-2

ATL over DET 4-3


----------



## anonymid

*Division Series*
Red Sox over Rays 3-2
Tigers over A's 3-1
Cardinals over Pirates 3-1
Dodgers over Braves 3-0

*Championship Series*
Red Sox over Tigers 4-3
Dodgers over Cardinals 4-2

*World Series*
Red Sox over Dodgers 4-3


----------



## Eimaj

I would like to see Detroit get over the hump this year.


----------



## Cam1

anonymid said:


> *World Series*
> Red Sox over Dodgers 4-3


I hope so. Would be an awesome World Series match-up.


----------



## Eimaj

Dusty Baker got fired.


----------



## wayfreshnclean

Biiig game for the Redbirds this afternoon. I have faith in them, but after we lost game 2 at home, I hope Joe Kelley can handle the pressure and the crowd at PNC. Liriano has been nasty at home and against us the whole season...but nothing the bats of Carpenter, Beltran, Holliday, Molina, and the recent power of Matt Adams can't handle. 

This will be a crucial game in determining the rest of the NLDS. Go Birds!


----------



## wayfreshnclean

Painful ending to a game with hope from Carlos Beltran. Cardinals never seemed to have an advantage on the game...Pirates held the edge throughout it. Thought the 1st inning was a bit lucky for the Bucs...grounder bouncing off the pitcher's foot...

Oh well, we still have tomorrow. Michael Wacha coming off a 8 and 2/3 no hitter will face Morton.


----------



## GoodKidMadCity

Where's the playoff crowd?!


----------



## wayfreshnclean

GoodKidMadCity said:


> Where's the playoff crowd?!


Right!? I've been checking back here everyday now...


----------



## Eimaj

Oh well, the Pirates had a fun ride.


----------



## Samtrix

How are the Cardinals doing so well without their postseason squirrel?? I don't get it...


----------



## wayfreshnclean

Samtrix said:


> How are the Cardinals doing so well without their postseason squirrel?? I don't get it...


Haha, that was just another quirk of a beautiful 2011 postseason.

HOW BOUT THEM CARDS TONIGHT AGAINST THEM DODGERS? BELTRAN IS MONEY.

http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?topic_id=28898650&content_id=31125907


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

LETS GO RED SOX CLAPCLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP!!!

Amazing comeback tonight, so proud! :clap


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> LETS GO RED SOX CLAPCLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP!!!
> 
> Amazing comeback tonight, so proud! :clap


That was the most pure joy a Red Sox moment had made me feel since 2004, I think. :yay


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

anonymid said:


> That was the most pure joy a Red Sox moment had made me feel since 2004, I think. :yay


JD Drew's grand slam in 2007 vs Cleveland wasn't too bad either but I was still hung over from 2004 when that happened. Plus, Ortiz > Drew.


----------



## anonymid

I remember nothing at all from 2007, to be honest. For that matter, I hardly remember anything from the 2004 World Series. Nothing could ever, ever match the 2004 ALCS. :heart


----------



## Jay-Son

I know Anonymid may scold me here as an advanced baseball stat supporter ...but can't we all agree that Ortiz is one of the most clutch post-season hitters ever?

Tigers have serious issues with their bullpen, but the Tigers starters are only human, if they need to keep pitching nearly complete games night in and night out, they will eventually degrade in a 7-game series. Red Sox need to keep getting those starters pitch counts up, especially against Verlander.


----------



## anonymid

Nothing to scold about.  There's nothing inaccurate about describing past performance as clutch (or un-clutch). The only issue with the notion of clutchness is when it's used to suggest that some players have an innate ability to perform well (or poorly) in the clutch above and beyond their true talent across all situations. It's been studied to death, and there's no evidence that it's a real thing to any significant degree.

It's worth pointing out that Ortiz's career postseason OPS with the Red Sox (.967) is virtually identical to his regular season OPS (.962). So it's not like in the postseason he's gone way above and beyond his usual level of performance. He's just a great hitter, period.


----------



## Eimaj

These baseball playoffs have been spectacular. This is such good baseball. I am enjoying it much. Both LCSs are are great series. Very intense.


----------



## anonymid

What an amazing series! :yay


----------



## Eimaj

Should have never taken Scherzer out. I thought he still had something left.


----------



## anonymid

Go Sox! opcorn


----------



## Samtrix

I have a grudge against both the Cards and Red Sox. I don't want to root for either team, but I'm going to pick Red Sox for the series in 6 games. It will hopefully be moralizing for the city of Boston to win it all this season.


----------



## WhoDey85

The Cardinals looked very unCardinal-like with the errors and strikeouts in game 1. 

Napoli and Ross have some awesome beards going.


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Cam1

Not sure about that call, looked as if the runner was outside of the path from third to home when he tripped over Middlebrooks. Still, terrible play by Saltalamacchia.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ugly.


----------



## anonymid

Cam1 said:


> Not sure about that call, looked as if the runner was outside of the path from third to home when he tripped over Middlebrooks. Still, terrible play by Saltalamacchia.


With Kozma coming up and two outs, yeah, no reason to make that throw.

And don't even get me started on Farrell letting his pitcher bat in the ninth inning of a tie game in the World Series, with a home run hitter sitting on the bench. :bash


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

anonymid said:


> With Kozma coming up and two outs, yeah, no reason to make that throw.
> 
> And don't even get me started on Farrell letting his pitcher bat in the ninth inning of a tie game in the World Series, with a home run hitter sitting on the bench. :bash


Definitely should have pinch-hit for Workman and brought Koji in to start the inning. Koji has pitched far more innings than he ever has, this year, but how many of those innings were 9-10 pitches? And there are a maximum of 5 games left, gotta bring him in there.


----------



## Cam1

Yeah, and to replace Workman with Koji the next inning? Makes no sense. That was a big loss, because who's pitching tomorrow? Dempster? Last I heard Buccholz was done.


----------



## WhoDey85

anonymid said:


> And don't even get me started on Farrell letting his pitcher bat in the ninth inning of a tie game in the World Series, with a home run hitter sitting on the bench. :bash


Yeah I was wondering about that move. Wasn't Napoli on the bench?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

LETS GO RED SOX :clap:clap :clap:clap:clap Another crazy ending. This series has been fun to watch.


----------



## Eimaj

I'm on the Sox bandwagon; I hate the Cards.


----------



## anonymid

Farrell makes an incredibly dumb, pointless move (holding on a meaningless runner), only to have it pay off because the baserunner does something even more dumb and pointless.










I mean, I'll take the win, but jeez. This is two games in a row that Farrell has done something preposterously stupid in the ninth inning of a close World Series game. I shudder to think what he has up his sleeve tonight . . . :afr


----------



## Cam1

Lol, Anonymid. Did you happen to hear the STL radio audio clip? They were in the process of making fun of Farrell for having Napoli hold on the runner, and literally the moment one of them finished saying how silly it was..... BAM. "A throw over to first and the runner is picked off"

Yeah Farrell makes me scratch my head sometimes, hopefully it doesn't cost them again. Though maybe they planned a pick off play and that's why Napoli was covering first, since the runner was meaningless a few attempts to get a likely nervous rookie out at first base is worth a shot with Beltran up.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I've never seen Ortiz more locked in...and that's saying something.


----------



## Samtrix

anonymid said:


> And don't even get me started on Farrell letting his pitcher bat in the ninth inning of a tie game in the World Series, with a home run hitter sitting on the bench. :bash


Workman hadn't even had a single at-bat in a major or minor league game before that. No reason not to have Nap pinch hit there.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

One more!!! From last place, to potential World Series champions...


----------



## anonymid

anonymid said:


> I mean, I'll take the win, but jeez. This is two games in a row that Farrell has done something preposterously stupid in the ninth inning of a close World Series game. *I shudder to think what he has up his sleeve tonight* . . . :afr


Thank _goodness_ it didn't end up affecting the outcome, but holy crap, for the second time in three games Farrell let his pitcher bat in a late-and-close situation. In the _World Freaking Series_. :doh

And also thank goodness that its DH rules for the rest of the series, so he won't have a chance to do it again. Jeez.


----------



## anonymid

(Don't get me wrong, though, I'm definitely happy and excited about the outcome . . . I don't mean to sound all half-glass-empty here!)


----------



## UNRNDM1

With the bad luck that New England sports teams have been having this past year, I get scared about it happening again  but go Red Sox!!!!


----------



## wayfreshnclean

*#!$&!#@$&!

What a disappointing way to end the season. My Redbirds aren't even going down with a fight


----------



## Samtrix

Samtrix said:


> I'm going to pick Red Sox for the series in 6 games.


Called it!


----------



## The Patriot

Congratulations to all the RedSox's fans here, amazing :clap:clap you truly deserved a moment of pure joy and excitement after the tragedy of the Boston Marathon and I kept them in my thoughts and prayers. 

I said all the time a win will be for them. I'm happy for you guys, it was like it was fated to happen, this win was like it was heaven sent for you guys, it was a way to give the people of Boston a light in the darkness. 

It was also just a purely great series, who could have forseen this last year, from Zero to Hero, from last years bust to this years epic win and you win at Fenway too, it was like it was scripted.


----------



## merryk

worst to first :yay another great example of the seemingly impossible being indeed possible
An exciting, interesting Series (imo)--so cool they won the title at Fenway after 95 years!
It was tempting to go into Boston to be part of the anticipation and intensity in person (if I had someone to go with--we could've had a SAS meetup, haha).


----------



## anonymid




----------

